# Required income for residence visa?



## tommympt (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife and I are planning to move to Mexico soon. My question has to do with the required monthly income requirements for the FM3 resident visa. My Social Security monthly is $1014. My VA, veteran’s disability payment, is $540 per month. Total $1554. My wife receives $860 monthly Social Security disability after deduction for Medicare. This brings our total to $2414 monthly. Is this sufficient? We share the same bank account for the direct deposits. 
I’ve read that I will need $1500 + $500 for each dependent. Will Mexican Immigration consider our combined total to reach the $2000 requirement?
Though I receive other income it is not consistent and I don’t think they will see it as proof of income. Hope the $2414 from the Gov. will do.
I appreciate any info you expats can pass on.

Tommy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Someone has given you estimates that are too high. The actual amount is based on a multiple of the daily minimum wage in Mexico, and is somewhere around $1100 to $1200 USD per person, per month. As such, you should both be OK as 'no inmigrante rentistas'. It will also help if your account shows a healthy balance for the three months prior to your application.
The worst case scenario would be that they require her to be your dependent and/or have a separate bank account. In most cases, they are not that strict with married couples. Do get an apostile of your marriage certificate from the Secretary of State, where you were married. Then, when you get to Mexico, have it translated by an official translator, just in case they ask for it.


----------

